# Meeting someone for the first time



## RBinDC

I will be meeting a high level Czech diplomat and have been told that the correct expression is: Jsem rad ze vas posnavam.  The literal translation is:  "I am happy to know you."   

Sounds kind of informal to me.  But in Czech, is this expression appropriate for showing deference to the other person?


----------



## Hrdlodus

I can't translate that ideal, I don't know English so much.

Better translate is: "Nice to meet you."

"Jsem rád, že Vás poznávám." is formal introducing in Czech. That doesn't say, that I am happy of knowing you. It's only formal phrase, if I meet some new person.
Google translate -> I'm glad to meet you.


----------



## AllTaken

The literal translation of "Jsem rád, že vás poznávám" would be "I'm glad that I'm getting to know (/meeting) you". I think it's perfectly fine. 
Other option could be "Je mi potěšením, že vás mohu poznat" - "It's a pleasure to me, that I can get to know you".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

It's the cultural/social equivalent of "pleased to meet you" - exactly what you say in a formal context when you meet someone for the first time and probably shake hands. It's appropriate for the context you describe: being introduced to, or welcoming a diplomat or other official.   

_Poznávat_ translates better here in this formal context as "to make your acquaintance" rather than "know you".


----------

